# Rustoleum Countertop Paint



## amelia7498 (Jun 28, 2011)

We put 2 coats of Rustoleum Countertop Paint and it looks great. Just wondering if we should apply a poly coat for added durability? Any suggestions?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

That stuff is fairly new to market and I must say of the few places I have seen it applied---mainly to get a house sold---it looked nicer than I expected. Time will tell how it holds up as a kitchen surface. 

As for adding coats and things? I think I would lean toward following the manufacturer's recommendations until there are a few more of these type of finishes out there in use? Assuming the Rustoleum product does hold up as promised, the last thing you want is a top coat over the top of it chipping off into your food?

And, that type of product must have both a stated drying time and some sort of estimate for final cure time? You don't want to rush a top coat over that cure process I suspect?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

I would follow the manufacturers specs, if it is listed as an optional step I would do it. 

I am a professional but recently took a job where I needed to use the Cabinet transformation kits from Rustoleum and it turned out rather well. I think it was a pretty ambitious diy job.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Another thing to think about is that if you DO topcoat it with something else, and it pulls up the Rustoleum (or some other problem), you don't have a leg to stand and yell on.

Go by manufacturer's specs, and if the product doesn't perform as it should you might (note MIGHT) get some results.


----------



## AussieWendy (Dec 21, 2011)

*Countertop Paint*

I plan on doing this next weekend.

I got the paint in "Ivory" to go over a maurve counter top.

I'll let you know how it went.

Wendy


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

One thing I forgot to mention, although this product is new enough it should not be an issue. Box stores seem notorious for not rotating epoxy and other resin type products in a timely manner. I have encountered many situations where DIY folk bought things like garage floor coating and applied it as directed only to find it would not cure because, one assumes, either part a or part b was beyond the expiration date. MAKE SURE WHEN YOU BUY EXPOXY TYPE PRODUCTS THEY ARE WITHIN THE EXPIRATION DATE or you may have a gooey mess.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

amelia7498 said:


> We put 2 coats of Rustoleum Countertop Paint and it looks great. Just wondering if we should apply a poly coat for added durability? Any suggestions?


Hi Amelia,

2 coats of Rustoleum Countertop Paint = 1 coat of base (adhesive) and 1 coat of two-component clear protective finish? If that's the system you used, there'd be absolutely no advantage to applying a coat of poly over the clear protective finish (especially if the poly you're considering is a single component finish). Matter-o-fact, you'd actually create a less durable system by doing so. 

Rustoleum's 2 component clear protective finish is, by far, more scratch and mar resistant, and better able to resist the effects of hot water, grease, and chemical-type cleaners. 

If you want additional protection beyond the package 2 coat system, simply apply another coat of the 2 component clear protective finish. Best of luck.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

sigh...did it again. Thread was originally posted in June.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have nothing productive to say on this topic but...hello aussie wendy:wink:


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

ric knows paint said:


> sigh...did it again. Thread was originally posted in June.


 its kind of a new thread anyways we like wendy


----------

